# two little kittens



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Two little kittens have lost thier mittens.....

one black kitty, one brown kitty, not sure of sex yet, our rescue, Paws n Claws will be getting them tomorrow and I let you know and post some photos.

ask around guys please!!!!

we are in the St. Helens, Wigan, Liverpool area.

please pm me if you can help.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

why are all kittens too far:sad:


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

can anyone help please????


----------



## CrazyCatGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Hilary  Awwww, where were they rescued from? Do you have any further details?


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

they were ''surplus to requirments''

we have re homed one, still looking for the black n white boy, they are currently in foster care in the st. Helens area


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I would love the black and white boy but I think st helens might be a bit far to go  Poo >_<

Hope he finds a good home soon!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lisa.torey.molly.princess (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi i live in wigan, did you manage to rehome the little boy? 
thanks 
lisa =)


----------

